# Best Anavar?



## CR7 (Feb 8, 2012)

Whats the best type of Anavar and where can i purchase it from?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

None, use winny instead and you cant ask for sources


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

There seem to be aload of people who love Var then loads who say Winny instead


----------



## bopshot (Feb 8, 2012)

CR7??

is that as in Christiano Ronaldo?

any way the anavar, well i dont know what is best out there but if your ever offerd 50mg anavar in a bottle of 100 make sure you check its brand and find a a way to get it verified. and anavar is expensive so if your offered some cheap stuff be very cautios as it may be DBol.

any way i was given some 50mg Anavar from ZARALONE international which turned out to be fake according to the zaralone site, ive returned it and am currently waiting for some more, hopefully it wont be fake this time.

am a newbie, but my general understand of anavar theres alot of copies out there, its expensive, hard to verify and usally comes in 10 mg rather than 50 mg.

Just get to know your source properly and see if they have repeat customers before buying.

good luck.!


----------



## CR7 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> None, use winny instead and you cant ask for sources


may i ask why you recommend win over var? and how long would you suggest i stay onit before stripping all the fat off as i need to be in best shape within 11 weeks?


----------



## bopshot (Feb 8, 2012)

oh and some people call winny 'the poor mans Anavar' LOL

however ive heard its extremly hard on the joints?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

CR7 said:


> may i ask why you recommend win over var? and how long would you suggest i stay onit before stripping all the fat off as i need to be in best shape within 11 weeks?


1.Better value for money

2.Better results

3.More likely to be real

Use it for 6-8weeks between 50mg-100mg


----------



## CR7 (Feb 8, 2012)

bopshot said:


> CR7??
> 
> is that as in Christiano Ronaldo?
> 
> ...


Yes the legend that is Ronaldo,

how long will your anavar cycle be? and what are you doing after?


----------



## CR7 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> 1.Better value for money
> 
> 2.Better results
> 
> ...


okay some good point, thanks alot

so how would you suggest i cycle winstrol?

my diet is pretty spot on at the moemt high protein little carbs eating regular, getting good cardio in and doing weight/componds 4 times a week

and what would you suggest i do after the 6-8 week cycle? as im after a real pumped ripped look


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

whats your body fat % at the moment?


----------



## bopshot (Feb 8, 2012)

Well am not too sure, am one of the newbies in terms of steds too, am also on here to learn about the crap before i start injecting and consuming things...

but my source laid out a plan like this for me, (my cycle was also for cutting fat more than building muscle)

8 week cycle!

first 4 weeks Test Prop

Then 4 weeks of Test Prop and Anavar

and finaly 3 to 4 weeks of PCT Clomid and Nolva

ive got all the gear but am gana hold it for a bit yet,

will do my research and tweak it then, maybe add some HCG to it then post it on here, find out peoples opinions and then go ahead with it.

however am not too keen on this after speaking to some guys here.


----------



## CR7 (Feb 8, 2012)

apple said:


> whats your body fat % at the moment?


i think it may be around 15ish%

im 5'9 and weight around 74kg


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I've used ROHM 50mg anavar tabs, christiano, and really liked them. Winstrol makes my elbow tendons ache, and isn't good for footballers or runners.

When you go to my beloved Man City, steer clear of winnie, or you'll be injury prone (If you go back to Utd, well, knock yourself out).


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

CR7 said:


> i think it may be around 15ish%
> 
> im 5'9 and weight around 74kg


ok

your goals are to drop bf and add some lean muscle right? its going to take time mate and steroids are no magic pill ,winny or var will maintain your muscle while you drop bf with a good diet and cardio

get a pic of yourself up so we can advise further


----------



## CR7 (Feb 8, 2012)

apple said:


> ok
> 
> your goals are to drop bf and add some lean muscle right? its going to take time mate and steroids are no magic pill ,winny or var will maintain your muscle while you drop bf with a good diet and cardio
> 
> get a pic of yourself up so we can advise further


this is wat im working with, any suggestions?


----------



## bopshot (Feb 8, 2012)

look like you need a bulk not a cut :-}


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

CR7 said:


> View attachment 74918
> 
> 
> this is wat im working with, any suggestions?


you need to lean bulk mate not cut ,if you go on a cut you just goona look skinny as there is no real base there tbo .

get yourself in the diet setcion and ask for a lean bulking diet ,get some heavy core lifting going (bench press/quats/deadlifts/bent over rows/ect) dont think your goning ot get much from var or winny imo mate


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

apple said:


> you need to lean bulk mate not cut ,if you go on a cut you just goona look skinny as there is no real base there tbo .
> 
> get yourself in the diet setcion and ask for a lean bulking diet ,get some heavy core lifting going (bench press/quats/deadlifts/bent over rows/ect) dont think your goning ot get much from var or winny imo mate


This is excellent advice


----------



## CR7 (Feb 8, 2012)

apple said:


> you need to lean bulk mate not cut ,if you go on a cut you just goona look skinny as there is no real base there tbo .
> 
> get yourself in the diet setcion and ask for a lean bulking diet ,get some heavy core lifting going (bench press/quats/deadlifts/bent over rows/ect) dont think your goning ot get much from var or winny imo mate


I hugely appreciate all your advice, below is my current diet so please tell me what you think

7.30 breakfast = Porridge: 30g oats + water

3 egg whites + 1 egg yolk scrambled

11.00 snack = 150g Cottage cheese

Hand full of Almonds

Fruit

Mug green tea

13.30 Lunch = 180g mackerel / chicken breast

Large mixed salad

Mug green tea

16.00 Snack = 100g Mackeral

Fruit

Mug green tea

18.00/19.00 45 mins pre-workout = 20g whey protein Banana Honey almonds

mixed fruit smoothie

Immediately post workout = Fruit / 40g whey protein powder

21.30 Dinner / 40 mins later = 150g Chicken breast

Broccoli

Bedtime = 100g cottage cheese


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

The above posts are very good and true! You need to bulk!


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

CR7 said:


> I hugely appreciate all your advice, below is my current diet so please tell me what you think
> 
> 7.30 breakfast = Porridge: 30g oats + water
> 
> ...


i am not the best person to be giveing diet advise mate tbo but imo its looks like you need a hell of alot more solid foods ,maybe try eating every two hours if you can .

its all about the food mate you have to find what works for you and that takes time and dedication ,resting is also very important aswell as not over training ,you have to mix things up untill you hit you sweet spot and that can take time ...

steroids work yes but only if you have everything else in order and my advise would be to start with the most important thing ....DIET ...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

the best anavar on the market thats easy to obtain in the UK is UNIGEN. Its legit Thai pharma. Unigen has products listed in the Asia-Pacific MIMS (the HK/singapore/Tha) equivalent of the UK BNF. All their gear is excellent. A simple google search will give you a few UK sources for this.

However, as has been said, you need at least dbol if you dont want to do an injectable, but you'd be best of with a cycle of test..


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> the best anavar on the market thats easy to obtain in the UK is UNIGEN. Its legit Thai pharma. Unigen has products listed in the Asia-Pacific MIMS (the HK/singapore/Tha) equivalent of the UK BNF. All their gear is excellent. A simple google search will give you a few UK sources for this.
> 
> However, as has been said, you need at least dbol if you dont want to do an injectable, but you'd be best of with a cycle of test..


alpha pharma is also good ..


----------

